

The Second International RoShamBo Programming Competition (2001) - te
http://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~darse/rsbpc.html

======
Orangeair
Is there source code available for the programs? I can't seem to find it on
the website.

~~~
thejteam
The source code for the winner of the first competition, iocaine powder, is at
[http://dan.egnor.name/iocaine.html](http://dan.egnor.name/iocaine.html),
along with a good explanation of its algorithm.

It did well in the second competition even after the publication of the
algorithm and source code.

